# Google Problems?



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2016)

Is it just me, or is anyone else having problems using Google Search? 

It won't load any search results ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 22, 2016)

No problem.


----------



## Matrix (Feb 22, 2016)

Works well here. You can assume safely it's a local problem when you can't use Google search.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2016)

Ah, okay - thanks.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2016)

Interesting - now it's working fine. I just never ran into a time when the Great God Google was anything but fast.


----------



## Mike (Feb 23, 2016)

When things go slow, the first thing that I do is
to empty the cache, a full one can cause problems.

Mike.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh, yeah, Mike, that was the first thing I did. I even cold-booted my system, did a defrag and a quick junk scan and removal. 

I guess the big G just had some gas on my end.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, yeah, Mike, that was the first thing I did. I even cold-booted my system, did a defrag and a quick junk scan and removal.
> 
> I guess the big G just had some gas on my end.



I stay away from Google...I use Bing..Google does too much tracking!!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 23, 2016)

Bing is owned operated & controlled by MicroSoft, google search is owned operated by Google.  Two of the largest tracking, data mining companies, but don't listen to me.  I use duckduckgo have fun.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 23, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, yeah, Mike, that was the first thing I did. I even cold-booted my system, did a defrag and a quick junk scan and removal.
> 
> I guess the big G just had some gas on my end.



Try checking your task manager or services.msc to see if something is updating.  Sometimes once the updater downloads it just keeps going on and on on till you manually shut it down causing slow downs in some or all web operations.


----------



## jnos (Feb 23, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Bing is owned operated & controlled by MicroSoft, google search is owned operated by Google.  Two of the largest tracking, data mining companies, but don't listen to me.  *I use duckduckgo* have fun.


*(bolding mine)
*Another good none-tracking one is Ixquick.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Try checking your task manager or services.msc to see if something is updating.  Sometimes once the updater downloads it just keeps going on and on on till you manually shut it down causing slow downs in some or all web operations.



Excellent idea, April. 

I have a "meter" on my desktop that shows the amount of RAM being used as well as harddrive activity, so I'm good there. Plus, most of my updates I have set for manual.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 23, 2016)

Phil, I was having the same trouble with Google in the wee hours today, too (couldn't sleep).  I was using Mozilla at the time -- I switched over to IE and didn't have that problem.  I dunno what was going on, but it was going on here, too.  I tried all of my normal troubleshooting stuff on Mozilla, but nothing worked.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Phil, I was having the same trouble with Google in the wee hours today, too (couldn't sleep).  I was using Mozilla at the time -- I switched over to IE and didn't have that problem.  I dunno what was going on, but it was going on here, too.  I tried all of my normal troubleshooting stuff on Mozilla, but nothing worked.



Interesting - I use Mozilla as well, but this site was fine. 

Ah, well ... I'm chalking it up as one of nature's mysteries.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't like it, but I put up with Google's tracking because  they have the best search results, and all the other search engines are just cheap imitations.   

Picture the internet as one big 'party line'(remember those from the 20th century?  You have no more privacy(by default) on the internet than you did back then.

You could hid out in Tor networks, but you'd be really attracting attention from the FBI or NSA....:shrug:


Sometimes my connection speed to the net gets sluggy, so I reboot my DSL modem.    If the web is still bad I figure that some drunk has run over an important piece of telephone company equipment, in which case it'll get fixed when they get around tuit.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> I don't like it, but I put up with Google's tracking because  they have the best search results, and all the other search engines are just cheap imitations.



Exactly why I use it.



> Picture the internet as one big 'party line'(remember those from the 20th century?  You have no more privacy(by default) on the internet than you did back then.



Very true, and great analogy.



> You could hid out in Tor networks, but you'd be really attracting attention from the FBI or NSA....:shrug:



Thinking you can hide in a government-created network is just crazy, yet the weirdo sites continue to flourish - there are some heavy-duty sickos on there, and this coming from a sicko!



> Sometimes my connection speed to the net gets sluggy, so I reboot my DSL modem.    If the web is still bad I figure that some drunk has run over an important piece of telephone company equipment, in which case it'll get fixed when they get around tuit.



That's the one thing I didn't do *sigh* - thanks for the advice.


----------



## deesierra (Feb 24, 2016)

I have AT&T as my ISP. I've noticed I get pretty consistent slowdowns in service at certain times of the day, like between 8 and 9am, then again between 6 and 7pm. Figured it may be a "traffic" issue. And maybe it's coincidence but the service is slow on cloudy days too.


----------

